# Minimal 10 string bass by Stephen String Custom Guitars for Mike Fudakowski



## ixlramp (Sep 29, 2012)

Tuned F#BEADGCFBbEb 28 frets 6 octave tappable range.


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 29, 2012)

Some delicious low notes at 2 minutes onwards.


----------



## Divinehippie (Sep 29, 2012)

will have to check out when i go on break, looks fucking awesome though!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 29, 2012)

dude you always seem to post the coolest shit
does it have 3 truss rods? cause from the picture you posted it looks like it has 3 but i cant really tell since his thumb is in the way.


----------



## darren (Sep 29, 2012)

Trying to reach those bottom strings seems absolutely carpal-tunnel-syndrome inducing! When i see people trying to reach across such a huge neck, the Chapman Stick arrangement of having the bass strings in the middle of the neck makes much more sense.

That said, that was really cool and quite a beautiful little improv piece.


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/fudakowski
Found these photos while browsing through Circle K Strings' FB friends, so i'm guessing those are CK strings, which would explain the clear toned F#


----------



## naw38 (Oct 2, 2012)

I used to get lessons from this guy when I was younger. He's a fucking monster, one of my favourite players.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Oct 2, 2012)

Mike Fud. is a MONSTRE PLAYER and a true inspiration to counter culture bass players, like myself... all us crazy people that love playing and don't give a shit =)


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 19, 2012)

That thing is freaking monstrous. But sounds awesome. Almost like a synth at times.


----------



## Watty (Oct 19, 2012)

Pretty sure 10 strings means it's ANYTHING BUT minimal...


----------



## Gebass6 (Apr 9, 2015)

ixlramp said:


> Tuned F#BEADGCFBbEb 28 frets 6 octave tappable range.


Hmm.I can't find anything when I search "Stephen String Custom Guitars"Do you perhaps mean Peter Stephen Custom Guitars?.
Mr Fudakowski hails from New Zealand.And so does Peter Stephen Custom Guitars.
It would seem logical for him to use a local Luthier.


----------

